# VAT, PAYE/PRSI and Corporation Tax - Limited Company



## aindriu80 (23 Jan 2013)

hi,

I have yet to register for VAT, PAYE/PRSI and Corporation Tax with my Irish limited company, its not trading at the moment.  

I may need a VAT number if I take a contract in the Netherlands but I don't want to register for VAT until I actually get a firm offer.

I will be outside the country for the duration of the contract and those VAT return forms go to the registered office.  Basically can I get the VAT number and leave the returns until I get back (after 4 months or so ) to Ireland ?


----------



## Gervan (23 Jan 2013)

Everything is online now. As a limited company no vat returns will be posted to you. Is the company registered for ROS?


----------



## aindriu80 (23 Jan 2013)

I didn't I registered for ROS, just using CORE.

Last time I had a limited company they posted me out regular forms to send VAT back, I just had to include a cheque so it was straight forward.  I'm not sure how to go about it this time.

I might get things mixed up and be without a VAT number or without ability to return VAT until I get back to Ireland


----------



## Gervan (24 Jan 2013)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/online/ros/mandatory-e-filing.html#section1

The company will have to register with ROS. You can pay any liability that arises from bank transfer or by credit card even.


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2013)

Yeah but first things first - actually register the company for the relevant taxheads using a form TR2.


----------



## aindriu80 (24 Jan 2013)

Do I have to register for VAT, Corporation Tax, PRSI before I register for ROS ?

To get a RAN - to access ROS - they are looking for a Regn. No./ Id No. Is that a tax number I need to have first ?

Also I'm not sure what kind of Tax Type/Approval No.  I should be applying for ?


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2013)

aindriu80 said:


> Do I have to register for VAT, Corporation Tax, PRSI before I register for ROS ?
> 
> To get a RAN - to access ROS - they are looking for a Regn. No./ Id No. Is that a tax number I need to have first ?
> 
> Also I'm not sure what kind of Tax Type/Approval No. I should be applying for ?


 
Yeah you need to register the company for taxes first, then once the company has a tax reg. number you register for ROS.

For tax type I'd use VAT if you're VAT registered.


----------



## aindriu80 (24 Jan 2013)

Do I need to just fill out a TR2 form ? w.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/forms/formtr2.pdf

It has corporation tax, vat and paye/prsi on it


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2013)

aindriu80 said:


> Do I need to just fill out a TR2 form ? w.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/forms/formtr2.pdf
> 
> It has corporation tax, vat and paye/prsi on it


 
Yes that's the one.


----------



## aindriu80 (24 Jan 2013)

I tried calling them but got nowhere.  they didn't say if I had to include any cheque when applying for it or where it should be posted to ?


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Jan 2013)

What would you need a cheque for?

You post it to your local tax office.

so that's:

"Freepost"
Inspector of Taxes
....
....
....


----------



## aindriu80 (24 Jan 2013)

Just the lack of information on it.



***edit its ok... i got the addresss


----------

